# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Ardex over stone tiles?

## Moneypitt2

Our old laundry is slab on ground, 1930s construction. At some point a layer of cracked stone tiles, crazy paving really has been placed on top. Its generally uneven and in terrible condition.  
With the recent rain we are getting a lot of rising damp through the slab.  
I was thinking of putting a layer of ardex self leveling topping mixture over everything.  
Would you put plastic or a membrane down first to combat the rising damp?

----------


## johnc

> Our old laundry is slab on ground, 1930s construction. At some point a layer of cracked stone tiles, crazy paving really has been placed on top. Its generally uneven and in terrible condition.  
> With the recent rain we are getting a lot of rising damp through the slab.  
> I was thinking of putting a layer of ardex self leveling topping mixture over everything.  
> Would you put plastic or a membrane down first to combat the rising damp?

  Have a look at the manufacturers specs, you really can't lay plastic then pour over some self levelling compound, it can't bond to the substrate and will fail.

----------

